# Anyone using iPhone case with magnets?



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

It's been posted on numerous sites how magnets are not particularly good for your iPhone.
Yet, there so many cases with them? Unfortunately many of these cases aren't too badly designed which I'd pick up but for the magnets.

Would love to hear from anyone who has been using such a case and if there has been any problems with their iPhone.


----------



## michaelg (May 17, 2006)

I have a horizontal case that has two magnets keeping the flap closed. Have been using it for about two weeks now, with no problems so far.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

My case has a flap with a magnet. I haven't noticed anything funky. 

What are the supposed symptoms?


----------



## MikeyXX (Aug 2, 2008)

I use my old blackberry holster for mine and haven't had a problem.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Macified said:


> My case has a flap with a magnet. I haven't noticed anything funky.
> 
> What are the supposed symptoms?


Don't know the exact symptoms but on lots of threads on Apple discussions including this one.
Apparently it depends on the type of magnet used too.

Apple - Support - Discussions - Repair Needed: iPhone cannot make or ...


----------



## AgentXXL (May 2, 2008)

satchmo said:


> Would love to hear from anyone who has been using such a case and if there has been any problems with their iPhone.


Best Buy Canada Web Store: Phones: Cell Phones: Roots iPhone Leather Case With Easel Stand (LA29BK)

I have been using this Roots case for the last 2 weeks and haven't noticed any problems with my iPhone. I am however starting to notice signs of wear and tear on the case itself. The inner 'liner' is soft and fuzzy, but it is wearing through in some parts of the case, potentially allowing rougher surfaces to come into contact with the iPhone. I have both a screen protector on the front and a Gelaskin on the back of the phone, so thus far I haven't noticed anything to worry about.

Alas seeing wear like this after only 2 weeks doesn't bode well for longevity of the case. I'll keep an eye on it and let you know if I see other problems, specifically related to the magnetic 'clasp'.

Quick Update: I'm trying to find out what kind of magnets this case uses (but they aren't very strong as the flap comes open often). While doing so I came across the manufacturer's specs and the fact that it has a 2 year warranty. I'm guessing I might get this case replaced a number of times during that 2 year period, if wear and tear are already noticeable 2 weeks in... 

Gentec-International


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Anyone of you with this case having these problems?


----------



## MikeyXX (Aug 2, 2008)

I think it would be interesting to see how the accelerometer works. I'm guessing a nonferrous liquid perhaps (mercury?). If so, magnets would have little effect.

I've switched from the blackberry case to a sideways case with BIG magnets as it takes a bit of effort to get the darn thing open. I've been using it for 6 months now with no observable issue.


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

My wife has been using a Sena case with a magnetic closure for about 18 months now without issue. I used an E&B Case also with a magnetic closure for about 12 months with no issues. (I'm now using the Incase Slider because it's smaller.) I sometimes wonder if this whole "magnets around the iPhone" is simply FUD?


----------

